# considering brembo BBK upgrade on 03 jetta, need brake line help



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

hey guys, im considering buying a Brembo BBK kit with 13inch rotors, the kit is originally for a 01 audi tt but will fit my car no problems, comes with brackets etc, only thing it doesn;t come with is the steel lines? i currently have SS lines on my stock calipers and im wondering if i can continue to use those?

if not, is there a website that sells SS line to match certain caliper part #s 

thanks guys 
pik for clicks


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Its really going to depend on the banjo size... what does the Audi TT setup use?
Is there any anti-rotation tab on the caliper? This is the type of info you are looking for.


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

thank you, im am in the process of getting the caliper part # to try and answer these questions


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

up


----------



## slayerrule (Feb 20, 2006)

you will need m10x1 banjo bolts


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

does it make any difference if the brembo kit is for a audi TT or a Jetta? cuz the kit i will be gettin is for a 5x100 TT ?


----------



## slayerrule (Feb 20, 2006)

David_Tedder said:


> does it make any difference if the brembo kit is for a audi TT or a Jetta? cuz the kit i will be gettin is for a 5x100 TT ?


if they are from mk1 TT then wont make any difference


----------

